# spare parts



## treefella83 (23 Apr 2007)

is it still possible to get spare parts for the union jubilee or the graduate?
drive belts bearings and motors .


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2007)

I think DGR designs might be able to help, there's another firm that hold some spares : 
http://www.gandmtools.com/mak_branch.php?maker=50

(found by googling _Union graduate_


----------



## dickm (24 Apr 2007)

treefella83":1mbbio5z said:


> is it still possible to get spare parts for the union jubilee or the graduate?
> drive belts bearings and motors .



If the other suggestions don't work, you should be able to get all the items you list from general engineering suppliers. For the bearings, look under "Bearings and Seals" in Yellow pages, for drive belts look under "Power Transmission" and for motors......
well, you could try Machine Mart, or your local motor rewind specialist - they sometimes have uncollected repairs or similar. 
Ebay is another possible for secondhand motor, or homeworkshop.org


----------



## Mark Hancock (24 Apr 2007)

You may find this site useful http://www.lathes.co.uk There is a section on union graduate and jubilee lathes under Harrison (Multico) http://www.lathes.co.uk/harrisonwood/index.html


----------



## treefella83 (27 Apr 2007)

thanks for the help.
ive got a chance to get a graduate bowl turning lathe but would prfere a short bed bowl turning lathe or even the long bed but i just cant afford this right now.
i love old machines and tools and so it seems every one else does too.
the cheepest ive seen a graduate go for on ebay is about £600 .
and some are advertised at £1500 .


----------



## Bob Chapman (28 Apr 2007)

I changed both belt and bearings on a Union Jubilee a couple of years ago. I took the old bearings out then rang a local bearing firm and quoted the numbers stamped on the bearings. They had one in stock and got me the other by the next day. They also sold drive belts of the correct length.
No problem. The bearings are certainly available. If I remember correctly it cost me about £60 for the lot. 

Bob


----------



## buster30 (30 Aug 2014)

hope so iv just paid £200 for a jubille and after some frustration i parted with another £270 for a inverter


----------



## Naxie (31 Aug 2014)

I replaced the bearings, belt and shaft on my Graduate a couple of years ago. The orginal bearings needed to be regularly greased but now with good quality sealed bearings it is virtually maintenance free. 

The company I used for the belt and bearings was http://www.premierpowerproducts.co.uk who are literally around the corner from me, they are extremely helpful and knowledgeable and come highly recommended. Just give them the length of the belt and the numbers off of the old bearings, explain its for use in a lathe and get the best quality bearings they have.

They were far cheaper than I expected and transformed the lathe. I also got a new set of bearings for an old Record Power bandsaw of mine for a fraction of the cost of the Record Power ones and of a higher specification. 

Once I had done all of the mechanical work, careful application of green Hammerite made the old girl look as good as new. The Graduate and Jubilees are great lathes and with a bit of TLC will serve you for many years to come. 

I hope you enjoy your new lathe and keep us informed of how you get on!

Kind regards, 

Ed


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Sep 2014)

You are right about the cost of graduates, Treefella, but bowl lathes are much cheaper. Mine cost me £150 including a disc sander based on a 14" faceplate. The smaller faceplates go for about £25 on fleabay so the 14" one is probably about £40-50. The sanding tables are about £90, again fleabay. So all in all I think I did very well. The lathe was originally on fleabay for £200, with no bids, was re-listed and again no bids. I love mine, nice and solid. 

K


----------

